

Red Hat Now Provides Extended Lifecycle Support Add-on for RHEL5 - yuhong
https://access.redhat.com/support/policy/updates/errata

======
yuhong
What is funny is how common the misconception that they provided this for
RHEL5 (for a total of 13 years or more of support) was before it actually
happened.

